# Just weighed our latest set of team-issue wheels from Am Classic.....



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

1001 grams.

Yep. Sickly light.

38mm carbon rim

16x20 spokes, Sapim CX-Ray, Alloy nips.

Dayum

Edit: These are the same wheels the any consumer can purchase from Am Classic or their local shop, too.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*what's the MRSP?*



Jed Peters said:


> 1001 grams.
> 
> Yep. Sickly light.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's an arm and a leg.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*$1480*



WAZCO said:


> I'm sure it's an arm and a leg.


I happen to have an invoice:



Itm Qty Description Rate Amount Options Comments 
RD Carbo 700c 38 Frt Whl Blk 18 1 AC Carbon 700c 38mm Frt Whl, 18 Blk Spokes, Blk Hub, Blk Alloy Nips. 520.00 520.00 sapim, for a wheel test for road bike review. to be returned. 
RD Carbo 700c 38 Rr Whl Blk 24 Shimano 1 AC Carbon 700c 38mm Rr Whl, 24 Blk Spokes, Blk Shimano Hub, Blk Alloy Nips. 779.95 779.95 sapim 
Sapim CX Ray Spoke Upgrade Black 2 Sapim CX Ray Spoke Upgrade for (1) Wheel. Black spokes. 74.975 149.95 
QR RD Cro-mo Skewer Pair 1 Road QR Cro-mo Skewer Pair. 0.00 0.00 
record weight in grams without QR:
front: 425 gr
rear: 602 gr
total: 1027 gr 
Shipping - Fedex Ground 1 Fedex Ground Shipping, Insur., S & H. 30.20 30.20 
Total $1,480.10 


Thank you for your business.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Francois, who's a LBS in NorCal/Silicon Valley that sells these puppies???


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> front: 425 gr
> rear: 602 gr
> total: 1027 gr


Yeah, Jen's are 16/20, that would explain the 26 gr difference.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*advice*

My advice is Francois had a pair of Reynolds that were about the same weight. Just a consideration the Reynolds hubs are nicer but the ACs are sweet sweet wheels

My description, having raced these wheels last season in about 6 races, it was like riding my bike without any wheels at all. The acceleration is superb, handling fine, durable but had to keep an eye on staying tru. I just replced the bearings

I own the American Classics you speak of and they are fine fine sweet wheels. Since I didn't start this thread I am putting mine up on ebay. If anyone is intersted just PM me. They are terrific wheels, I am selling them due to the fact I bought Reynolds Carbon Clinchers and have a set of Bontrager Carbon Clinchers on order for August. Having the Reynols and the AC are a little redundant not to mention I have other tubies to use. Anyone in the East Coast is more htan welcome to check them out if your in New England or Western North Carolina/GA/SC/TN


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> My advice is Francois had a pair of Reynolds that were about the same weight. Just a consideration the Reynolds hubs are nicer but the ACs are sweet sweet wheels


We're trying out some new bearings/hub designs for them that seem to be holding up very well to a ton of abuse. The gals are running the Sprint 350s with standard build as training/race wheels and they have held up outstanding since training camp in January.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Number9 said:


> Francois, who's a LBS in NorCal/Silicon Valley that sells these puppies???


No-body!

Hey what kind of tubular wheels do you own. I may have something really interesting for you.

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> No-body!
> 
> Hey what kind of tubular wheels do you own. I may have something really interesting for you.
> 
> francois


Actually, The Spokesman Bicycles in Santa Cruz, CA is an American Classic Premier dealer.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*well*

the sprint 350s are an entirely different wheelset. They should hold up with those kind of spoke counts. But the AC carbons with 16F/20R will have to be attended to before almost every race. They are very fast just fussy and the bearings don't do well if subjected to heavy water. Don't get me wrong, they are great wheels. But for 1400$ you can do better. Of course used on RBR or ebay for a nice set from someone like me who takes care fo their wheels would be a bargain since they do not have the resale value Reynolds have. But once they are used they won't fall below half of retail. I paid 999.00$ for my set new and will end up sellingthem for 6-750$


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*another note*

By the way, I just wanted to say despite your team only having the wheels since Jan. (which isn't long) I think the sprint 350s are a bargain. I bet they could take a thrashing due to the high spoke count and even though they are not aero like the other ACs they are hella light.

Also I have raced the American Classic carbons as well as other carbon wheels in the rain with Zipp carbon pads and the braking was fine...by rain I mean torrential with no water in the tires or through rims or the front hub. Just had to replace the bearings on the rear hub. Not sure if Reynolds keep the H2O out like zipps and acs. I hope so though, my cane creeks do so I think the reynolds should

I highly recommend the carbons with brass nipples and NOT the Sapim silver spokes but the other "team" regular gauge spokes for increased stiffness as with 16F/20R spoke count won't give you the kind of stiff response when put under serious effort up steep hills but tend to give a bit unlike the gauge spokes. If you ask AC they will/should tell you the same thing. That is where I got the info


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

francois said:


> No-body!
> 
> Hey what kind of tubular wheels do you own. I may have something really interesting for you.
> 
> francois


I have a set of Campy Hyperon tubulars on my C40, but was looking for a set of even weight-weenier wheels for one of the other bikes.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> I highly recommend the carbons with brass nipples and NOT the Sapim silver spokes but the other "team" regular gauge spokes for increased stiffness as with 16F/20R spoke count won't give you the kind of stiff response when put under serious effort up steep hills but tend to give a bit unlike the gauge spokes. If you ask AC they will/should tell you the same thing. That is where I got the info


Good points, our elite racers are running sapims.....because I think the heaviest one is about 130.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*Holy Cannoli*

Jed is right. The American Classic Carbon Tubulars are ridiculous!!!

1015.5 grams. Nice braking surface with Sapim spokes with perfectly even tension. Ultra-smooth and free bearings right out of the box.

I am speechless. I am sniffing glue tonight and mounting 300 gram/pair tufo tires.


<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/amclassic/IMG_1217.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/amclassic/IMG_1219.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/amclassic/IMG_1222.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/amclassic/IMG_1224.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/amclassic/IMG_1229.jpg">

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/amclassic/IMG_1228.jpg">

This looks like an amazing wheelset. We shall see. The only thing in it's stratosphere is the Lightweight Obermayer wheelset at 1020 grams... $5500. And uh, no descending allowed.

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=1489&CATEGORY.ID=41&MODE=

And uh honey... what da ... is happening to our backyard???

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/amclassic/IMG_1232.jpg">

francois


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*yo*

Francois,

compare the Reynolds King of mtns to the AMC please. Which do you find more stiff? and any other differences or remarks thanks!

By the way, I want one of those jungle gyms, wherer should I start looking? =D


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, Francois, you need to start a new forum, called "How much does it REALLY weigh?". My first request would be to weigh a pair of Conti "250g" Sprinters.......

While you are at it, weigh those Tufos-I always wondered if they play the same games Conti and Vittoria do.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Hey, Francois, you need to start a new forum, called "How much does it REALLY weigh?". My first request would be to weigh a pair of Conti "250g" Sprinters.......
> 
> While you are at it, weigh those Tufos-I always wondered if they play the same games Conti and Vittoria do.


Hey there's a site like that. It's calle http://weight-weenies.com.

I actually have Conti Sprinters here. I weighed 5 of the them and one was at 151 grams, one was at 169 grams. 3 of them were 157-159 g's.

The Tufo Jet Elites are claimed to be 160 grams. These weigh in at 151.5 and 152.5. It's a work of art I think but I'm tempted to use it as a spare tire since it folds down and weighs like a tube.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CARBON110 said:


> Francois,
> 
> compare the Reynolds King of mtns to the AMC please. Which do you find more stiff? and any other differences or remarks thanks!
> 
> By the way, I want one of those jungle gyms, wherer should I start looking? =D


I've ridden the Cirro Koms 5 times in the last 6 days. What's that song, 'heaven is a place on earth'?

The rear bearings are very stiff. Out of the box, the axles are hard to turn by hand. So I figure it will 200 or so miles to free up these bearings and unleash their potential. On the flats, these wheels don't feel like anything special. I now understand better how aero wheels are truly faster than lightweight wheels on flats and slight rollers. Aero wheels slice through the air a keep their speed. 

On hills and uphill sprints, these wheels shine. I've broken my uphill records and won a few uphill sprints on the local hammer ride on my puny legs. When I accelerate during extended climbs, folks at my level (and slightly better) cannot keep up. It's not me, iIt's the wheels.

Also, descending is very comfortable and confidence inspiring. Also since these wheels are stable under windy conditions. Aero wheels, specially ultralight ones have a mind of their own on windy descents.

That wooden play structure is from Costco btw.

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

francois said:


> When I accelerate during extended climbs, folks at my level (and slightly better) cannot keep up. It's not me, iIt's the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> francois


No, it's you, and your mental state when you are riding those wheels.

You're not good enough to show a radical consistent difference with the wheels and without.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Number9 said:


> I have a set of Campy Hyperon tubulars on my C40, but was looking for a set of even weight-weenier wheels for one of the other bikes.


Oh yes I forgot about this. What I was going to say whas I need to photograph and weigh your Campy Hyperon's. In exchange, you can borrow these American Classics for a week ( or try some other tubular wheel here). I'll want you to write a little review of what you try.

regards,
francis


----------

